# Catalyst 6.4



## Zaine (Apr 26, 2006)

So does the latest ATI Tool work with the latest catalyst cause mine does lag the cube a bit..

Also what would be best for games, overclocking mem or core?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

alot of people are experiencing problems with using catalyst 6.4 altogether.

i personally suggest using 6.3

overclocking is meant to increase performance for games from any angle. if u overclock the gpu, instructions will be processed faster. if you overclock ram, data will be transfered faster to and from the ram.

overclock both to a safe level, and you should see some performance gains.

welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## Zaine (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey thanx,
So if i just add remove programs --> Catalyst 6.4 now where do i get 6.3?

Also if i leave ATI Tool running after while it just turns off my monitor and i have to restart..?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

just google catalys 6.3 and im sure you can get them hear to....as for the screen going blakc and need ing to restart the puter thats a stability issue your clocking it to high.


----------



## Zaine (Apr 26, 2006)

ok im using 6.3 now and its still jittering and not picking up all the little yellow dots as artifacts.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 26, 2006)

What video card do you have, and what version of ATItool are you using?


----------



## Zaine (Apr 26, 2006)

ATI Radeon 9600XT 256  and latest latest ATI Tool that means 0.25b 14


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 26, 2006)

Since you're using a 9600 you don't need to be using the latest beta version.  Download the last stable version .24.  Also, the 9600xt is an older card and atitool is designed to be demanding on new cards.  My 9800 ran it slightly jerky as well, I think it's just something that has to be put up with on older cards.  The cube doesn't have to run flawlessly as long as it's doing it's job of heating up your card.


----------



## JdPower (Apr 26, 2006)

I have noticed with the new ATItool beta 0.25 that my cube has a lag to it, feels rather "unstable". When i used the beta 0.24 it had no lag! I am also having a freezing problem. I am starting to think that my card or computer doesnt like the beta 0.25. By the way I have the X800GTO switched to 16pipes. 

Jd.


----------

